# Brush Conditioner



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I have always used Flood "Brush Conditioner" on my latex brushes.
The product is no longer available, so I am looking for a replacement. I have seriously considered making my own, but I don't know what was in the orginal conditioner. Also considered a diluted hair conditioner.
What suggestions do you have?

Sage


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Is a conditioner that beneficial? Never tried one. I wash thoroughly and comb out to dry.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

The conditioner was applied after cleaning, it helped to reform the brush and also made clean up easier.
Sage


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you really keep your brushes that long?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Do you really keep your brushes that long?


some people keep brushes longer than spouses.

not ME, mind you, but I know a few ...........


----------



## Dbo (Nov 29, 2009)

I found if I used soap with shea butter it works well to clean and condition the brush. Makes it easier for the paint to come off next time too. I have also used fabric softner to bring brushes back to life after abusing them. Just soak them in it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I pre wet the brush and will clean it the minute I see any dry paint on it so that doesnt end up back in the can when working inside. After painting, the brush is rinsed fairly good and then placed in Krud Kutter for a few minutes while I get other things together. Then I make that final rinse. I keep my acrylic brushes out of the forms because I do not want them tight. They lay tight when wet.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Kwikeeze is pretty good, as well as Crown brush and roller cleaner. Both can be found in paint stores.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Do you really keep your brushes that long?


We only wire them...but the kingpin says we eat too many brushes...says he's gonna make us bring our own...I told Him He needs to clean them before they get crusty...guys are beatin them up when they clean them....:wallbash:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Do you really keep your brushes that long?


I just like the advantage of the brush cleaning up better and being able to form it back to it's orginal shape. I think I am able to keep brushes in good condition longer. What's a long time?
Sage


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think my dad had brushes for many years but the oldest mine are is maybe two years.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

sage said:


> I just like the advantage of the brush cleaning up better and being able to form it back to it's orginal shape. I think I am able to keep brushes in good condition longer. What's a long time?
> Sage


The soap probably loosens crusty paint so you don't have to wire them as hard. I think pushing the wire on them hard wastes energy AND abrades filaments to the point that they curl out slightly...goin out on a limb here. I can be a real micromanaging, hairsplittin, seemingly argumentative, fundamentalist brain sponge.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Havnt used brush conditioner, but soap and krud cutter(thanks JP, saw that a while back) works really well. If the conditioner is harsh I think it would abrade and rough up the bristles. Back in the day I wire brushed, looking back, I no longer have any of those brushes....I use a little plastic fingernail scrubber or paint strainer to get dried paint off from the bristle/ferrule line.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> I pre wet the brush and will clean it the minute I see any dry paint on it so that doesnt end up back in the can when working inside. After painting, the brush is rinsed fairly good and then placed in Krud Kutter for a few minutes while I get other things together. Then I make that final rinse. I keep my acrylic brushes out of the forms because I do not want them tight. They lay tight when wet.


Afraid to use krudd kutter for brushes. Onetime soaked painted and papered (with sprayed adhesive) metal switchplates in straight krudd kutter for couple hours and melted paint and glue off like paint stripper. I know you said a few minutes though, right?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldnt put a brush in undiluted KK for more than a few minutes, but a 70/30 or so water/kk mix (I throw a little liquid laundry soap in, seems to "condition" and clean too) for a while seems to be fine. I spaced out one night and left 5 nice brushes in a 5'er w/ that mix and everything was ok the next morning. I also reuse KK like I did w/ thinner.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Krud Kutter works nice - full strength or diuted. I also use Dawn dish detergent. Been going through stuff lately and found a few 25+yo brushes......still in good shape. That was back in the day when Purdy's were Purdy's.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> I wouldnt put a brush in undiluted KK for more than a few minutes, but a 70/30 or so water/kk mix (I throw a little liquid laundry soap in, seems to "condition" and clean too) for a while seems to be fine. I spaced out one night and left 5 nice brushes in a 5'er w/ that mix and everything was ok the next morning. I also reuse KK like I did w/ thinner.


Thank you. Brushes are getting more attention at my place of employment. I owned my hand tools where I used to work. So we owned that problem. Now, you better be a good team player or you will get blamed for brush failure of other peebles brushes ha haaa.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Krud Kutter works nice - full strength or diuted. I also use Dawn dish detergent. Been going through stuff lately and found a few 25+yo brushes......still in good shape. That was back in the day when Purdy's were Purdy's.


Chrome ferrules?


----------



## WESTERN Painting (Feb 5, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I pre wet the brush and will clean it the minute I see any dry paint on it so that doesnt end up back in the can when working inside. After painting, the brush is rinsed fairly good and then placed in Krud Kutter for a few minutes while I get other things together. Then I make that final rinse. I keep my acrylic brushes out of the forms because I do not want them tight. They lay tight when wet.


Here in Canada I CANNOT find Krud Kutter. Have looked everywhere... what would be the next best thing? I try to keep my brushes in really good shape, but there is the odd time a brush will get neglected through the day, and will be caked up near the ferrule.

Wire brushing works, but in severe cases it does not get all of it. 

And if a Silver tip does not get pre wet; well, then.... good luck... Those suckers hold a LOT of paint!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I pre wet the brush and will clean it the minute I see any dry paint on it so that doesnt end up back in the can when working inside. After painting, the brush is rinsed fairly good and then placed in Krud Kutter for a few minutes while I get other things together. Then I make that final rinse. I keep my acrylic brushes out of the forms because I do not want them tight. They lay tight when wet.


Jack,you would spend way to much time cleaning your brush down here!!!!!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I find hot water will reform a brush. 

Lately I stumbled on a ridiculously simple idea. I comb my brushes with one of those cheap black plastic combs. Works great and doesn't destroy the brush like wire does.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

One thing to be conscious of is to use the same set of brushes for outside Ben Moore if your a fan of his. No way I am thinner rinsing any more, to me it seems they get worse if you do.You will get you a stiffy. Maybe with the new line of paints it won't be as much of an issue?:no::yes::no:


----------

